# Escambia River Bass Fishing, 9-20-10



## JHendry (May 1, 2010)

Went to Escambia Monday afternoon and fished from about 3 pm until dark. The tide was about midway through the out going tide. I went up Whites and threw a white frog, worm, and a jerk bait. I ended up catching 7 bass the biggest about 3 lbs. I had only 3 keepers and the rest where a little short. I caught the two biggest on frog and the other one on a worm. The action was a little slow. I missed a couple of others that were keepers one of them was about 2.5-3 lbs. It came out of the water and threw my bait. I enjoyed myself and I'm looking forward to fishing in a little cooler weather. The two pictures are of the 3 pounder. 

"Nothing makes a fish bigger than almost being caught."​


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Congrats... Nice Fish


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

You always seem to do well. Were you fishing in the main river or the creeks? my son and I caught two keepers sunday morning on a white trick worm. We almost met you out there on monday afternoon, I was itching bad, but the wife had better things for me to do. gonna hit it hard next weekend!!!


----------



## JHendry (May 1, 2010)

*Fishing Escambia and Whites.*

I fished the main part of White's and several of the small creeks that run off it. This time the better fish came out of the creeks. In the past most were coming off the main part of White's. I caught several smaller ones on White's this time. They did not seem to be bitting very aggressive this day, it was a slow bite.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

The bite has been pretty slow for me too on anything north of the grass. they seem to be holding to the wood. Are you fishing the tournament on escambia this Saturday?


----------



## JHendry (May 1, 2010)

No, actually I am going to the FSU game with my son Saturday. I wasn't aware of a tournament this weekend. Wouldn't fishing it, but have priorities.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

tightlines said:


> The bite has been pretty slow for me too on anything north of the grass. they seem to be holding to the wood. Are you fishing the tournament on escambia this Saturday?


who is putting on the tournament?


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

somebody named junior. All the paper said was Bass Tournament @ Smiths fishcamp safelight till 2:00 Sept 25th


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i wish i knew how to freash water fish.


----------

